# First Grinder arrived -Eureka Mignon



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Well I managed to make a decision...... my Eureka Mignon arrived yesterday!

I ordered from Bella Barista as I needed the small hopper so it could fit under my kite unit. Opted for Matt black and I'm delighted with it. It arrived yesterday afternoon on a next day delivery. Cracking service and came with 2x250g of 'tester' single origin beans to dial it in and experiment - one bag was roasted in November 2013 (El Salvador) and the other in April 2014 (Brazilian) but both we'll within their 'best before'. I've only got a little of the 2013 left as I couldn't stop playing with it......

Even though the beans weren't freshly roasted the coffee still tasted good!

My mignon dial sticker was not stuck on properly and hanging off so I had to recentre it. Wasn't sure where to put the zero put I figured it didn't matter as there's no scale on the machine itself. (Can be moved easily again if needs be)

I managed to dial it in with my Gaggia Classic to enable a decent espresso using 18g in 28 -30 gram out in 28 seconds (trial and error with the associated wastage as this is new to me).

Now I'm trying decide what coffee beans to buy....... Now also need some new shot glasses and cups for flat whites...... It's an expensive past time!

This forums been invaluable. Cheers folks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Excellent few questions

re coffee - what tastes do you like in coffee ( chocolate , fruity , nuts )

Sounds like you have scales to 0.1g already ?

Sounds like your weighing already , then get some nice espresso cups , as he opposed or shot glasses . These will retain the heat better and re nicer to drink neat espresso from ( IMHO )

As you stated best Before isn't fresh , fresh roasted whatever type of bean you choose will be tastier ..

ignore best before dates when buying coffee , get fresh roasted , use within 4-8 weeks or freeze









glad it's going well !


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Mrboots Yeah I'm weighing to try and keep control of everything and to keep my OCD in check!

I've got some Denby jet black espresso cups which are pretty good (not very heavy though) but I fancied some glass shot glasses to watch the espresso pour and to see how thick my crema is on top

I'm now not 100% sure what my coffee tasting preference is as I feel like I'm starting from scratch again. I think I like the chocolate and nutty flavours but that said I don't dislike the fruity flavours either! I need to experiment. Thinking of getting 1kg of Rave Italian or Signature for espresso and milk based drinks and 250g fudge solely for flat white??

Any suggestions for a good source of cups for flat whites (mrs brewdogs drink of choice)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally choice always preferred signature blend for milk based drinks rather than espresso .

re cups what size drinks are you looking to make ( I know you said flat whites so 5-6oz cups ? )

bodum do some double walled shot glasses , crema can look nice , doesn't always equate to taste though


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Espresso and Americano for me most of time with the occasional flat white. Flat white and latte for mrs brewdog

whats a good bean for both espresso and milk based drinks?

Cheers. ill check out the Bodum glasses. Can you recommend a good cup manufacturer?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome to the Mignon club. I have had mine for a couple of months now and I am glad I went for it. Have been enjoying great coffee ever since. Prior to getting the grinder I was using pre-ground, but luckily I saw the light after much help from the good peeps on the forum.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to Mignonland brewdog from me, too. On glasses, I did buy one from BB at the same time as my Mignon for the same reason - for the visual effect and watch the pour. It's the double walled version that they do so it's relatively expensive but does retain heat and it does look pretty spectacular. I still prefer drinking from a porcelain espresso cup, though, (from 'Look Mum No Hands', as it happens).


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

With regards to the glasses, I have a couple of the Bodum double walled ones and visually they look the biz. I also use them with whiskey and an ice cube in. They really are the bees knees.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brewdog said:


> Espresso and Americano for me most of time with the occasional flat white. Flat white and latte for mrs brewdog
> 
> whats a good bean for both espresso and milk based drinks?
> 
> Cheers. ill check out the Bodum glasses. Can you recommend a good cup manufacturer?


http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brands/notneutral

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/cups-and-glasses-inkers-cups

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-la-fany-washed-bourbon


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No need for extra thick glasses/cups in my house, the drink gets drunk quickly!

Nom nom nom.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers for the welcomes and advice folks. My first impressions of the mignon are fantastic!

I'm off to check out these cups and get some ordered. Def think I'll get a couple of bodum shot glasses for the looks

Any tips for the first kg coffee order?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Last link was my recommendation for a chocolate caramel espresso that works well in milk ( the hasbean link )

Im sure other people will chip in later in the day with their favs.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Ah yes. Just found that out after I posted! Those beans look good...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Forum members use a lot of different roasters and people have their favs they use form Rave to Smokey Barn to Extract .

see what they recommend before you jump in and order .

are there any roasters near you ?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Being relatively new myself it is my mission to gradually work my way through them all. I have had Rave Signature, Warrawee and Mocha Java so far and I am currently working my way through Limini Blend. They are about half hour drive from my house, so I went down in person and checked then out and while there bought a couple of bags of beans.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Unfortunately no roasters on my door step. I will prob buy the bulk of my beans online but will make the most of any future travels and check the locations for roasters. What was your favourite Malc?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

They all have their redeeming features. I am enjoying the Limini blend. I am usually a cappuccino man, but I am making an effort to try them all in espresso form and also without sugar (I only ever took half a teaspoon anyway, but it works for me). I must say I am looking forward to trying out one of the Italian blends. Rave Italian Job or Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes are both in my sights.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

The Rave beans seem really good value and jumped out to me too. I've done a fair bit of reading this afternoon and Extract Unkle Funka seems to have generated a bit of hype over the past couple of years? I'm tempted to try this too in case it sells out.....


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Brewdog said:


> The Rave beans seem really good value and jumped out to me too. I've done a fair bit of reading this afternoon and Extract Unkle Funka seems to have generated a bit of hype over the past couple of years? I'm tempted to try this too in case it sells out.....


Any pics of your setup! Got my eye on a new grinder so would be good to see one in situ.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Was hoping to post a pic with my Rancilio Silvia steam wand fitted but the company I ordered it from sent a portafilter basket instead........ Here's a photo. Pretty simple but I'm only starting out!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice set up, the perfect foundation for great coffee


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks Coffeechap. I just need more beans - ran dry this morning. Swithered between

1. Rave - Italian Jon

2. Smoky Barn - Malawi Geisha

3. Extract - Unkle Funka

4. Hasbean - EL SALVADOR FINCA LA FANY WASHED BOURBON

opted for the Hasbean El Salvador - 2x250g. Can't wait!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brewdog said:


> Thanks Coffeechap. I just need more beans - ran dry this morning. Swithered between
> 
> 1. Rave - Italian Jon
> 
> ...


It's a tasty bean to be sure

Italian Jon is one of my favourite typos


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Whoops! Literally had tears in my eyes when I read that typo. Funny


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Congrats on your setup brewdog, noticed you joined around the same time as me on the forums and your already growing your setup nicely.

I hope to be joining you in Classic ownership in about a week once I sort out a sale on the forums. Very Excited!

I'll be getting a Iberital MC2 Grinder though.

I'm assuming your finding you new grinder is making the beans much more palatable than pre-ground


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers Pyro. Delighted with my setup - a grinder does make all the difference! So true what everyone posts on here. I'm getting to grips with how much a minor grinder adjustment makes to the outcome. Looking forward to my next batch of beans. I'm sure you'll be well chuffed when your kit arrives!


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

We'll I've just taken delivery of my Rancilio Silvia V1/2 steam wand and installed it. Just need to try her out now.......

In addition I've taken delivery of my El Salvador Hasbean beans. They were only roasted yesterday which is great being so fresh but I gave ran out of all other beans. Can I drink these without them resting a few days? Means I could try out my new roast and my wand


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can try them, but the flavour and required grind will change quite dramatically over the next week or so (flavour more so than grind). Some beans are undrinkable in the days after roasting, some are OK, but they are all invariably better after a rest.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks good Brewdog and not a million miles away from my set up. I don't know these particular beans but the general advice is to rest beans starting from at least 3 days up to 10 to 12 days so that they can de-gas but a lot depends on taste and probably more than anything patience (although you wouldn't want to end up with a bad impression of a bean or a roaster by being impatient). Someone who regularly uses these beans (or even Hasbean) could give you more accurate advice. I hope that you enjoy them when you get there and you have fun dialling in.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Ah your more or less confirming what I suspected. I just need to be patient and I'll try and hang off opening them until Friday at the earliest! Ill have to think of a use for the milk I steam with my new wand now....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

La fany should be OK after 4-5 days rest


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## muddy250 (May 21, 2014)

I got a couple of these so I could see the crema. Makes a nice 6oz of whatever you fancy. 

Thick base stays warm nicely.

http://www.divertimenti.co.uk/Tableware/Tea_and_coffee_cups/ella-sabatini-glass-cappuccino-cup.html


----------



## muddy250 (May 21, 2014)

Brewdog said:


> Ah your more or less confirming what I suspected. I just need to be patient and I'll try and hang off opening them until Friday at the earliest! Ill have to think of a use for the milk I steam with my new wand now....


Make scrambled egg


----------

